# Dp 11 Clips Window



## jeffsarge (Jan 3, 2022)

...just curious, does anyone actually use the clips window in DP or do you just go to Ableton or Logic for that?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 3, 2022)

Its something I want to learn more about. There is an excellent webinar video about it with some use cases I had not previously thought about...so I definitely want to check it out, but haven't had a chance yet


----------

